# Sexing Dubia Nymphs



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Any idea on how to tell female dubias from male dubias when they are nymphs?

I have a colony of 78 Females and 15 Males and I have just bought another hundred just to feed for my dragons but I am planning to keep the majority of the females and add them to the colony.

So far in the hundred I have just bought I have noticed I have small ones which are thick/wider and are very dark in coloration(female?)

The other variety I have a slightly longer roach, thinner and doesn't have a lot of dark color but mostly stripes of white/milky color(male?)

Is there anything possible that can be checked so that I can tell the difference? :flrt:

My colony has only been going for 2months now. No babies yet. Still I'd like to add more but mostly females.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

no babies after 2 months is a long time, assuming they are adults.

found this on the www

to sex a dubia nymph by turning them over and comparing the last segments in the abdomen - males having consistent sized segments, females possessing one larger segment at the end. But today, when I was playing with the roaches again, I noticed another way to sex them just by looking at them from the top. Notice the two predominant segments on their back, just below their head segment. The males will have protrusions that will extend caudally (backward) towards the bottom, and the females have more "straight" looking segments with less obvious protrusions. Hope this helps


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

You think there might be a problem with my colony? They shed quite fine, most of them are maturing nymphs (obvious to tell they are female, one shed away from fully developed females)

I had seen a post which showed pictures of the segments but I wasn't sure what I was looking at exactly :lol2:

I'm sorry to be a bother but could you please explain that again? Your way as in. I do not believe I quite understood. :whistling2:


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Actually nevermind. This morning I decided to get heads down and start looking at some roaches and have managed to understand what you have meant. The separation is quite swift and easy.

Thank you for your help 

I'm going to take some pictures and post on a seperate thread, so that anyone who wonders like me can find it easily.


----------



## jb1962 (Sep 21, 2009)

Male's and female's look different once you take notice of them and it isn't at first something you notice.
But your get wide one's and thin one's.
It's a case of being there at the right time to see them moulting.


----------

